# Valentina Lisitsa-any fans here?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I think she is a very talented pianist, and own two CDs for her and will get more; here is a wonderful presentation from her YouTube channel:





(Is it just me, or she speaks with a heavy eastern European accent?)


----------

